# Doc Watson



## aedrasteia (May 29, 2012)

Doc Watson has died at age 89.

Listening right now, such a beautiful voice, beautiful guitar. that sweet smile. that big laugh

patient with so many of us.

lucky that we had him for so many years. i'm grateful, Doc. thank you

rest easy now.


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2012)

What a voice, and what a life!   

Thanks for all the music, Doc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## elder999 (May 29, 2012)

Not sad at his passing-just glad he was here.:asian:


----------

